

Building Blocks for Theoretical Computer Science - sonabinu
http://web.engr.illinois.edu/~mfleck/building-blocks/

======
thesteamboat
The section on mathematical jargon is quite a good summary of generic
mathematical linguistic conventions.

[http://web.engr.illinois.edu/~mfleck/building-
blocks/version...](http://web.engr.illinois.edu/~mfleck/building-
blocks/version-1.3/jargon.pdf)

